# controlador de volumen para auriculares motorla semicasero..



## aguabba (Ene 4, 2008)

bueno estoy seguro de q tenga q ir aca este post...

el tema es asi... me vino con el celular un auricular manos libres MONO... y mi hna tenia otro auricular =... ambos son motorola originales...

con el tiempo se me ocurrio entre los 2 hacer uno q sea STEREO... osea... con 2 auriculares...

bueno probando y experimentando un poco logre hacerlo conectando como se ve en el esqema q ya pongo...

ahora necesitaria ponerle un controlador de volumen... dado q se escucha muy fuerte y por software no hay manera de bajarlo... ya porbe con varios de esos q cambian la config del cel y no hay caso

entonces encontre un viejo auricular q ya no funcionaba y le saque el potenciometro... esta adjuntado en la foto y les dibuje como tenia la conexion de los cables...

necesito q me digan como conectar los auriculares q uni yo al potenciometro... daod q no entiendo como funciona con 6 conectores! 

explico un poco mas el esquema... del cable original simplemente pele los cables negro y blanco (en el esquema es el gris) y los conecte al otro auricular... con esos 2 cables se transmite el sonido supongo...
y tb debo conectar a los 2 todos los hilos q cubrian a los cables mas pequeños (en el esquema... es gris hecho con aerosol...)... de lo contrario... el auricular no es detectado por el cel...

estuve experimentando un poco tb... pero no encontre una forma de conectar q funcione correctamente.. 


bueno espero q puedan ayudarme...

desde ya muchas gracias...

busque en internet y en el foro pero no encontre nada sobre algun potenciometro asi...


----------



## aguabba (Ene 7, 2008)

hola gente...

alguien tiene idea como conectar un potencimetro de 6 contactos?


estaria muy agradecido!

saludos!


----------

